# Bugera 6262 (Infinium?)



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 18, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm looking into getting a new amp, finally switching over to tubes. I've lost my chance at a 6505+ -.-

Bugera recommended by my friend and said they model after Peavey's and Mesa's. I told him I loved the 5150/6505 tones, he said that the 6260 or the 6262 would be the best bet for my money. I don't have millions of dollars to spend so I've really been looking into the 6262.

I couldn't find the regular 6262 anywhere but I found an Infinium:

Bugera 6262-INFINIUM Guitar Amplifier Head, 120 Watts at zZounds

I was wondering if anyone had some advice or reviews, or any positive/negative feedback.

I want to know how if I should go through with getting this or not.

What is the reliability like?

Thanks!
~Andrew


ALSO!!!! what I meant to ask is... when you purchase this do they give you the channel selector/footswitch for free with purchase?


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jan 18, 2012)

Reliability is pretty solid on this amp.
They had some issues a few years back, but those have been solved since, and shouldnt be an issue with the infinium series.

The 6262 can definitely nail 6505/5150 tones for sure

super gritty high gain brutal amp

the regular 6262 isnt made anymore, everything is now under the infinium, which is actually a plus for you.
its an auto-biasing section for your tubes, and has an indication system in the back of the amp to tell when what tube is bad.

and they've included that at no cost higher than the old ones.

the cons of the amp is that it doesnt have a good clean channel, but neither does the 6505/5150


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 18, 2012)

Wow, the more I'm learning about this amp the more of a deal it seems! Clean channel won't bother me too much, but I'm sure you could make a wonderful clean with some chorus and slight delay right?


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Jan 18, 2012)

FWIW, you can probably find a used 5150/6505 for the price of a new Bugera. That said, I got good tones with the 6262 I tried a while back. I thought the cleans were better than the 5150, and my only gripe is the lack of a resonance control.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 18, 2012)

Whats wrong with resonance? are resonance/presence similar? I was bidding on a 6505+ and lost, and then my friend introduced me to Bugera. bids are crazy on Peavey products


----------



## pitbulltodd (Jan 18, 2012)

hey iRaiseTheDead

is this head gonna be used in mostly a band situation?


----------



## 155 (Jan 18, 2012)

for the same money a used peavey, fuck bugera built like crap ,I dont care how good it temporarily sounds
mf has 15% any item so thats only 850 brand new for a 6505


----------



## pitbulltodd (Jan 18, 2012)

155 said:


> for the same money a used peavey, fuck bugera built like crap ,I dont care how good it temporarily sounds
> mf has 15% any item so thats only 850 brand new for a 6505



so did you have a bugera and then it broke? how long did you have it before it went out on you?


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Jan 18, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> Whats wrong with resonance? are resonance/presence similar? I was bidding on a 6505+ and lost, and then my friend introduced me to Bugera. bids are crazy on Peavey products



Basically, the resonance knob on peavey amps boost low frequencies at about the resonance frequency of the cab (around 75-100hz), where as presence boosts the very high frequencies. I like to add that "thump" to my tone so I really like having the resonance knob. It's a personal preference.


----------



## 155 (Jan 18, 2012)

yes 2 of them, lasted about 20 hrs or so one 333xl and one 6262, the 333xl melted the ribbon cable, fixed it, the 6262 no clue what went and dont care wasnt simple fix though..sold it for 100 bucks., I would never gig with one of these amps, I would save up more or buy used that simple..Of course IMo but they are built cheap, not to mention they are copies of amps that can be had cheap enough in the usa and that are road worthy.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 18, 2012)

JPhoenix19 said:


> Basically, the resonance knob on peavey amps boost low frequencies at about the resonance frequency of the cab (around 75-100hz), where as presence boosts the very high frequencies. I like to add that "thump" to my tone so I really like having the resonance knob. It's a personal preference.



Oh okay basically the opposite, thats pretty cool 

And yes it would be used in a band situation. Practice/shows.

Since the infinium line has come out, a lot of their problems have been solved


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 18, 2012)

155 said:


> for the same money a used peavey, fuck bugera built like crap ,I dont care how good it temporarily sounds
> mf has 15% any item so thats only 850 brand new for a 6505



and same money? I was looking at that 6262 that was only 500 or so


----------



## Alan234 (Jan 18, 2012)

i bought a used bugera 6260 head and it sounds great, the guy before me had it for like 6 months (had to get something smaller/less powerful as moving to a flat) and ive now had it for about 8 months and i cant fault it (i havent had to retube it yet but im going to soon), i actually prefer it to the 5150 i tried in a store.

There was problems with the earlier ones but the new ones sound great, im really tempted to buy the newer version of the 6260 infinium, thats my


----------



## pitbulltodd (Jan 18, 2012)

155 said:


> yes 2 of them, lasted about 20 hrs or so one 333xl and one 6262, the 333xl melted the ribbon cable, fixed it, the 6262 no clue what went and dont care wasnt simple fix though..sold it for 100 bucks., I would never gig with one of these amps, I would save up more or buy used that simple..Of course IMo but they are built cheap, not to mention they are copies of amps that can be had cheap enough in the usa and that are road worthy.



yeah i've heard a lot of stories like this. it's too bad because from what people say they really do get a decent tone. i've only heard 1 live and it was pumping out some killer sounds.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 18, 2012)

x666charlie666x said:


> i bought a used bugera 6260 head and it sounds great, the guy before me had it for like 6 months (had to get something smaller/less powerful as moving to a flat) and ive now had it for about 8 months and i cant fault it (i havent had to retube it yet but im going to soon), i actually prefer it to the 5150 i tried in a store.
> 
> There was problems with the earlier ones but the new ones sound great, im really tempted to buy the newer version of the 6260 infinium, thats my



Thank you sir! Its comments/small reviews like these that really help me decide  I did state I play deathcore/technical metal right?


----------



## Alan234 (Jan 18, 2012)

i play deathcore/djent/tech metal stuff, just put an od 808 and noise gate infront and your sorted


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 18, 2012)

sweet because my friend is hooking me up with an Ibanez Tubescreamer 808 and an ISP Decimator<3


----------



## Alan234 (Jan 18, 2012)

i have both of those, plus a compressor and a mxr smartgate to make sure theres no feedback (even though somehow there is), im sure you'll love it


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 18, 2012)

Do you think I'll be set with just an 808 and decimator?


----------



## Alan234 (Jan 18, 2012)

yeah, the isp is a very strong noise gate, it can mute your entire signal if you turn the knob till over 3/4s


----------



## stevo1 (Jan 18, 2012)

I have a bugera 333 that was made right after they solved the issues, And I've had it for almost 2 years now. It's been through multiple tube changes ( not because faulty tubes or anything, Just trying to find my preference, settled on kt-77's.) and I haven't had a problem with it really. It does pickup radio frequencies, as I live right next to a radio tower, and once, one of the tubes weren't functioning, but that was because the pins were dirty. I gig mine semi-regularly, and I practice with my band with it also.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 18, 2012)

stevo1 said:


> I have a bugera 333 that was made right after they solved the issues, And I've had it for almost 2 years now. It's been through multiple tube changes ( not because faulty tubes or anything, Just trying to find my preference, settled on kt-77's.) and I haven't had a problem with it really. It does pickup radio frequencies, as I live right next to a radio tower, and once, one of the tubes weren't functioning, but that was because the pins were dirty. I gig mine semi-regularly, and I practice with my band with it also.



Thanks man! So when you say pick up radio frequencies... does that mean I'll get buzz? :/

and do ALL Bugera amp (heads) come with a footswitch? I have yet to find an answer, I know the older models did but I want to make sure.


And yeah that Decimator could decimate your tone if you'd like! (LOL at the crappy puns)


----------



## stevo1 (Jan 18, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> Thanks man! So when you say pick up radio frequencies... does that mean I'll get buzz? :/
> 
> and do ALL Bugera amp (heads) come with a footswitch? I have yet to find an answer, I know the older models did but I want to make sure.
> 
> ...



They all come with one. And no, It depends on where you live. I live near several radio towers, so it picks it up where I live. At my friends house, It is pretty quiet. It hums from time to time, but That's to be somewhat expected from something high gain.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 18, 2012)

Well either way I think the Decimator will help reduce that  and footswitch for all. AWESOME deal  Now looking at pictures... each channel has a volume knob. Does this mean no master volume? Just setting the "master" volume on each channel?


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 19, 2012)

butlerana said:


> FWIW, you can probably find a used 5150/6505 for the price of a new Bugera.



My only problem being I can't order online. Ebay is the only place I know I could find a used one. I have my friend helping me, but neither of us have an ebay. and don't really trust some of the people out there.


----------



## Rick (Jan 19, 2012)

I had a Bugera 6260 and loved it but I had to sell it when I lost my job. If I wasn't such a Line 6 whore, I'd use this new Infinium, for sure. 

You could buy a used Peavey but I'd prefer something brand new for the same price but that's just me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 19, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> My only problem being I can't order online. Ebay is the only place I know I could find a used one. I have my friend helping me, but neither of us have an ebay. and don't really trust some of the people out there.



I say wait until February 1st.

Bugera News » Blog Archive » Announcing Our Three Year Warranty!


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jan 19, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I say wait until February 1st.
> 
> Bugera News » Blog Archive » Announcing Our Three Year Warranty!



completely agree

i hate when people say "why get a 6262 when you can get a used 5150/6505?!?!"

unless you're one of those people that buy things for the nameplate, then a brand new bugera, now with a 3 year warranty, AND infinium holds much more value than a used 6505 or 5150


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 19, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I say wait until February 1st.
> 
> Bugera News » Blog Archive » Announcing Our Three Year Warranty!



FREE 3-year warranty? Oh hell yes!


----------



## pitbulltodd (Jan 19, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> FREE 3-year warranty? Oh hell yes!



yeah come february i think i might get one of these bugera heads. i've always wanted one because of the tone they get but was always concerned about the reliability. after reading this thread and hearing about the 3 warranty i think it's safe enough to give one of these heads a go.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 19, 2012)

pitbulltodd said:


> yeah come february i think i might get one of these bugera heads. i've always wanted one because of the tone they get but was always concerned about the reliability. after reading this thread and hearing about the 3 warranty i think it's safe enough to give one of these heads a go.



Those problems were mostly with the old ones from '07 - '08.
I blame the boutique snobs for trying to make them sound like they're still problematic.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 19, 2012)

pitbulltodd said:


> yeah come february i think i might get one of these bugera heads. i've always wanted one because of the tone they get but was always concerned about the reliability. after reading this thread and hearing about the 3 warranty i think it's safe enough to give one of these heads a go.



I'm glad I helped someone else make a decision 

I'm definitely ordering one of these badboys on the 1st.


----------



## pitbulltodd (Jan 19, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> I'm glad I helped someone else make a decision
> 
> I'm definitely ordering one of these badboys on the 1st.



yep, now my problem is do i get the 333xl or the 6262. i've heard and like both.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 19, 2012)

pitbulltodd said:


> yep, now my problem is do i get the 333xl or the 6262. i've heard and like both.



If you just want to do balls-out high gain, get the 6262.

If you want cleans, low gain, and high gain, get the 333XL.


----------



## pitbulltodd (Jan 19, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If you just want to do balls-out high gain, get the 6262.
> 
> If you want cleans, low gain, and high gain, get the 333XL.



LOL, everyone who knows about bugera has told me the excact same thing.
i'll probably go with the 333xl for a little more versatility.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 19, 2012)

I did want to check out the 333XL but not sure now :x I want a clean channel for versatility but I'm mainly looking for that GREAT deathcore sound


----------



## pitbulltodd (Jan 19, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> I did want to check out the 333XL but not sure now :x I want a clean channel for versatility but I'm mainly looking for that GREAT deathcore sound



for me i play kinda in the style of dream theater so i can't have a head that's just a 1 trick pony. to me the 6262 sounds a little bit better than the 333XL for high gain but the 333XL still sounds very good for high gain but also has the ability to produce clean and mid gain tones. i really like both heads and would probably be happy with either one.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 19, 2012)

I don't mean the 333XL CAN'T be brutal! It could be plenty heavy if you wanted it to! 







It VS an Engl


----------



## pitbulltodd (Jan 19, 2012)

i'm at work so i can't see the videos but if those are from dingle he's the one that introduced me to bugera. i've taking a couple of lessons from him on skype. he already said he would help me dial in the head whenever i got one. he gets some amazing tones out of the 333xl, 6262, and even the 55 watt head.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 19, 2012)

pitbulltodd said:


> i'm at work so i can't see the videos but if those are from dingle he's the one that introduced me to bugera. i've taking a couple of lessons from him on skype. he already said he would help me dial in the head whenever i got one. he gets some amazing tones out of the 333xl, 6262, and even the 55 watt head.



Its him that also made me interested in Bugera. 

And someone else that I can't remember for some reason. He got a 6262 because he accidentally sold his 6505. 
GAH! I wish I coould remember! It was him that sold me to Bug before Dingle!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 19, 2012)

pitbulltodd said:


> for me i play kinda in the style of dream theater so i can't have a head that's just a 1 trick pony. to me the 6262 sounds a little bit better than the 333XL for high gain but the 333XL still sounds very good for high gain but also has the ability to produce clean and mid gain tones. i really like both heads and would probably be happy with either one.



Oh I play all sorts of styles, its just I'm looking for a more deathcore tone (for my band) but I play everything, so I want something versatile. the 6262 will save me a few bucks which is helpful on my part as well.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 19, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> Oh I play all sorts of styles, its just I'm looking for a more deathcore tone (for my band) but I play everything, so I want something versatile. the 6262 will save me a few bucks which is helpful on my part as well.



Check those above links. The 333XL will get plenty heavy.


----------



## stevo1 (Jan 19, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Check those above links. The 333XL will get plenty heavy.



mmhmm. I have the 333 as mentioned before, and it has tons of gain. I set mine to 3, sometimes 4 for that older mushier death metal sound, and it's plenty for me. I can get some pretty awesome harmonics from it, that last a good 10 seconds or so. 

Tube changes are really a must with these though, as the stock ones blow.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jan 20, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Its him that also made me interested in Bugera.
> 
> And someone else that I can't remember for some reason. He got a 6262 because he accidentally sold his 6505.
> GAH! I wish I coould remember! It was him that sold me to Bug before Dingle!



i know exactly who you're talking about, he posted videos about them before dingle started promoting them
i think i was subscribed, i'll have to find it.

and as far as the 333XL or the 6262 goes, go with the 333XL, the thing is a powerhouse of infinite tones.

Right now, i have a solid clean tone, everything at 5, very balanced and full
my crunch channel (some say lo gain, and it most certainly is not when you crank it) is a very high mid and bass sludge/post-metal tone
and my lead's gain is at 5 and its more than enough to pull off any high gain sound

not saying the 6262 isnt bad, but i love the variety of tones you can get out of the 333XL


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 20, 2012)

Remembered the guys name, was Mtuck5150. 





I like him because he can show some classic-sounding tones you could also get from both amplifiers.


----------



## Nesty (Jan 21, 2012)

A very positive advantage over the peaveys is that bugera has new infinium technology. For more insight check this out..


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 21, 2012)

Excellent. This new infinium thing is so helpful. For everyone!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 21, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> Excellent. This new infinium thing is so helpful. For everyone!



Heres the major question....



Gettin' the 6262 or 333XL?


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 21, 2012)

I've really been trying to figure this out  I'm starting to love them both equally. I mean the clean channel on the 6262 isn't horrible right? I'm sure I could make it sound good with a hint of chorus and delay?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 21, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> I've really been trying to figure this out  I'm starting to love them both equally. I mean the clean channel on the 6262 isn't horrible right? I'm sure I could make it sound good with a hint of chorus and delay?



Does seem to get fairly clean.







They do seem really clean, IMO, but this is probably because they're at bedroom levels. Whether its that clean cranked, I'm not fairly positive, because I've heard claims of people getting breakup when they tried to use the clean channel.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 21, 2012)

To be honest with you... I'm not sure how good that clean channel is xD this is probably a REALLY bad example. but have you heard of All Shall Perish? In their song "There is no business to be done on a dead planet" They have a clean part (or so it seems) that comes right after the breakdown that just sounds beautiful. I'm going for that type of clean


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 21, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> To be honest with you... I'm not sure how good that clean channel is xD this is probably a REALLY bad example. but have you heard of All Shall Perish? In their song "There is no business to be done on a dead planet" They have a clean part (or so it seems) that comes right after the breakdown that just sounds beautiful. I'm going for that type of clean



Not sure if it was because of all the other guitars, but what I heard sounded like a bass. Kind of a more scooped, "Fendery" clean if thats a guitar. 

EDIT: Yup, its a tapped bass section, not a guitar.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh you actually listened to the song?  I know that they have a lot of bass solos or little quick bass runs, but I do believe that was guitar.

I had to listen to it again... I'm a little dissappointed in myself. it was around 1:50, it wasn't clean really -.- I always remember it being slower and a lot less distorted. maybe because its tapped on the B, F#, and B strings (drop B tuning)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 21, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> Oh you actually listened to the song?  I know that they have a lot of bass solos or little quick bass runs, but I do believe that was guitar.
> 
> I had to listen to it again... I'm a little dissappointed in myself. it was around 1:50, it wasn't clean really -.- I always remember it being slower and a lot less distorted. maybe because its tapped on the B, F#, and B strings (drop B tuning)



I suprised I did. I'm not a fan at all of deathcore (ironic since is the forum I go to the most ). 

But, if I were you, I'd get the 333XL if you want more "beautiful" cleans.
Or, if you can afford it, get the 6262, and dedicated clean amp like a used Jazz Chorus.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 21, 2012)

What, this forum? 

Its just that cleans won't be a huuuuuge part of my sound. At least for my band... I hate being stuck in ruts like this xD


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 21, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> What, this forum?
> 
> Its just that cleans won't be a huuuuuge part of my sound. At least for my band... I hate being stuck in ruts like this xD



Yeah, type. 

Well, I'm gonna keep trying to steer you towards the 333XL since I'm biased towards it.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 21, 2012)

Kinda wanting that 333xl now XD I was visiting my friend and I wanted to sit down with him and listen to a lot of youtube videos featuring these two amps and get his input


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 21, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> Kinda wanting that 333xl now XD I was visiting my friend and I wanted to sit down with him and listen to a lot of youtube videos featuring these two amps and get his input



Well, if you ever want to move on and do other projects, you have more flexibility with the 333XL.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh I am doing many projects as it is, which is why I'm really thinking about the 333xl


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 21, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> Oh I am doing many projects as it is, which is why I'm really thinking about the 333xl









And send it to me for a test drive!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 21, 2012)

LOL nice picture. mmm okay babe  haha. I'll try to find a good camera or borrow one and upload clips or something


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 21, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> LOL nice picture. mmm okay babe  haha. I'll try to find a good camera or borrow one and upload clips or something



Had to post it. 

Like I said, the warranty becomes available, get it.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 21, 2012)

Haha no worries, it was.... cute. lol

Oh yeah that warranty is looking so nice right about now, seems like such a tease at the moment. I just want it now  and I have a show on the 28th, and 3rd of next month. I hope it doesn't take that long  Where is american musical supply located, do you know?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 21, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> Haha no worries, it was.... cute. lol
> 
> Oh yeah that warranty is looking so nice right about now, seems like such a tease at the moment. I just want it now  and I have a show on the 28th, and 3rd of next month. I hope it doesn't take that long  Where is american musical supply located, do you know?



I don't think AMS is a physical store, unfortunately.

But you could check Bugera's website to find a nearby dealer.

Bugera: Dealer Locator


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh no I know, its online and my friend is helping me order online. I just know AMS is reliable... they send me magazines  and I never signed up for it xD


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 21, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> Oh no I know, its online and my friend is helping me order online. I just know AMS is reliable... they send me magazines  and I never signed up for it xD



Ah, I see. 
I never ordered from AMS. Always Guitarcenter or Musiciansfriend.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 21, 2012)

gc or mf don't carry them... well they might now being that the new warranty thing if coming out. let me check that


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 21, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> gc or mf don't carry them... well they might now being that the new warranty thing if coming out. let me check that



Maybe... I just know they used to carry all the Bugera's except the 333(XL) and 6260/2.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 21, 2012)

Yup that sounds about right haha. No idea why... do people really bother with the other ones? Still haven't made a complete decision yet


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 21, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> Yup that sounds about right haha. No idea why... do people really bother with the other ones? Still haven't made a complete decision yet



Eh, the 1990 is best for older thrash tones, and the V and BC series... I'll let you guess.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 21, 2012)

I honestly have no idea :/ haven't really looked at them xD


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 21, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> I honestly have no idea :/ haven't really looked at them xD



The 1960: Marshall JTM
1990: Marshall JCM900
V series: Rumored to be a Fender Hot Rod Deluxe or something I forgot
BC Series: Matchless DC


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 22, 2012)

Well lets see, I've got what? 2 weeks to make a final choice?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 22, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> Well lets see, I've got what? 2 weeks to make a final choice?





> Effective February 1, 2012 BUGERA is offering a free limited-warranty upgrade to a full 3 Years of coverage for products sold in selected countries. The extended coverage is available by merely registering your purchases online *within 90 days of purchase.* Your original proof of purchase will still be required for service, but isnt needed at the time of registration.



I decided to re-read it, and if you keep everything you got with the amp, you may be able to actually get it now.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 22, 2012)

Yeah I re-read that too... but wasn't sure EXACTLY what it meant. Don't want to risk anything  So according to those words... if I ordered it, and registered within 90 days I should be fine... OR AFTER that new deal is out?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 22, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> Yeah I re-read that too... but wasn't sure EXACTLY what it meant. Don't want to risk anything  So according to those words... if I ordered it, and registered within 90 days I should be fine... OR AFTER that new deal is out?



Well, I'm not good with fine print, so I would guess its OK... Maybe wait to be safe?


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 22, 2012)

Yeah I'll wait, I wouldn't want to figure out it isn't effective until the 1st then realize I screwed myself


----------



## bluediamond (Jan 22, 2012)

Hello guys. I have some questions about these amps.
Right now I use blackstar ht5 combo boosted with ts9dx for practice. I play in a metalcore band, but I'm more blues/hard rock guy at heart.
I'm looking for an amp that will give me more modern metal sound, with gut punching tight low end, but also want em to be versatile.
Would you guys reccomend the 6260/333 infinium for bedroom practice? Should I get an attenuator?
And how would you describe the difference between the 6260 and 333xl for modern metal sound? I know both has plenty of gain.


----------



## robotsatemygma (Jan 22, 2012)

And the Bugera debate is back. 

Don't let some peoples bad experiences with old faulty equipment sour your decision. As of late, I've been seeing a lot more 5150/6505 complaints pop up more.

I ran a 6262 (before the introduction of the Infinium line) for about a year. It served me well. The only reason I no longer own it is because I got into a bass gig and needed a bass rig ASAP. 

I got some great clean tones out that, one emulated Charlie Hunter's "organ" tone. That alone makes me want another one when money allows.  Just have to know how to play with knobs dudes and not play with everything at 11.


----------



## juice_74 (Jan 22, 2012)

I have a 333 and a 5150 (what the 6260 is supposed to sound like)

The 333 has nice and tamed high gain sound, very smooth and it also has good clean channel.

The 5150 is a beast in high gain, have mine at about 2.5 with an OD out the front and it roars. Clean channel isnt great but with a bit of compression and delay/chorus/reverb it sounds decent.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 22, 2012)

There have been a lot of complaints/hatred towards Bugera because of their amps being based off of the 6505, and 5150, along with other big brand name's amps.
People have also found out that they aren't that durable. (The older models)
The new 'infinium' line has fixed up all of their problems and technical issues and people actually have started to really like them because of their durability and sound.
The new ''infinium multiplier'' lets you know which tube is about to die out, and when you should change it. This feature really helps because most people will wait until their amps starts really sounding bad then change EVERY tube which just totally destroys your wallet.

Onto tone:

The 6262 is a great modern metal amp because of its raw screeching high and mid-range alongside its bass clarity. The clean channel is decent but isn't the greatest. The crunch channel is perfect for rhythm, and it also has a 'bright' button that brightens your tone a little bit so it doesn't sound all mushy. The lead channel is perfect for solos and guitar parts in the higher register.

The 333xl was made for about everything. The clean channel is pretty nice and can tweak that to get a good familiar sound. It's crunch channel gives you a good tight rhythm sound. Like I've mentioned about the 6262, great mids and highs, and bass clarity.
The lead channel on this bad boy just SCREAMS. You don't need much gain or volume at all to find a great tone.

Hope I helped you!


----------



## bluediamond (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks for the responses guys..!
I think I'm more inclined toward the 333xl for it's multi-channel versatility
From some clips on youtube, I conclude that for metal, the 6260/6262 is raw sounding, while 333xl is smoother processed kinda sound, is that correct?
How do these babies sound at bedroom volume?

Edit : with the infinium, beside the monitoring and extra tube life, does it mean I would never need to bias the amp when I change tubes?


----------



## Arde595 (Jan 22, 2012)

Does anybody know when the Magician- and TRIREC-models are released? I'm sick of waiting for those...  
The GAS has been enormous since they released the demos of Trirec.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 22, 2012)

bluediamond said:


> with the infinium, beside the monitoring and extra tube life, does it mean I would never need to bias the amp when I change tubes?



I believe it does auto-bias.





Arde595 said:


> Does anybody know when the Magician- and TRIREC-models are released? I'm sick of waiting for those...
> The GAS has been enormous since they released the demos of Trirec.



Not too sure, some stores still have them on preorder.


----------



## pitbulltodd (Jan 22, 2012)

bluediamond said:


> Hello guys. I have some questions about these amps.
> Right now I use blackstar ht5 combo boosted with ts9dx for practice. I play in a metalcore band, but I'm more blues/hard rock guy at heart.
> I'm looking for an amp that will give me more modern metal sound, with gut punching tight low end, but also want em to be versatile.
> Would you guys reccomend the 6260/333 infinium for bedroom practice? Should I get an attenuator?
> And how would you describe the difference between the 6260 and 333xl for modern metal sound? I know both has plenty of gain.


if you'll be playing at bedroom volumes a lot then you'll definitely want to get the 333XL.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 22, 2012)

What EXACTLY is GAS and biasing? :x I feel like a complete noob right now.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 22, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> What EXACTLY is GAS and biasing? :x I feel like a complete noob right now.



GAS: Gear acquisition syndrome. Its when you really want something. 

Biasing is setting the voltage for the tubes. Some amps can do them automatically, but most have to be done manually, which shouldn't be done unless you know what you're doing.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks for a non-asshole response! +1

hopefully bugera's amps do it by themself. I'm still pretty lost.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 22, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> Thanks for a non-asshole response! +1
> 
> hopefully bugera's amps do it by themself. I'm still pretty lost.



Watch that video I sent. It should explain.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 22, 2012)

This should help identify the slight different tones among the different amps. (on the high gain channel)


----------



## stevo1 (Jan 22, 2012)

Check post below


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 22, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> This should help identify the slight different tones among the different amps. (on the high gain channel)




Fix'd. 



stevo1 said:


> I don't remember how to embed videos/



Hmm, it should do it for you automatically.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 22, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Fix'd.



lol. thanks xD I'm gonna friend you. your a real cool dude


----------



## stevo1 (Jan 22, 2012)

there we go!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 22, 2012)

yeah man I watched that  I think it sounded pretty good, just I think the camera/camcorder made your tone sound a little muddy?


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 22, 2012)

To the guy who asked about the Tri-Rec

Bugera Trirec Infinium Tube Guitar Amplifier Head at AmericanMusical.com

The guy in the video mentioned something about tubes should last you 20 years in you play a gig 3 times a week or something? What if your one of those people who will play for hours (overall hours, not in one sitting) a day? Will tubes only last like a year or two?


----------



## stevo1 (Jan 22, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> yeah man I watched that  I think it sounded pretty good, just I think the camera/camcorder made your tone sound a little muddy?



I used my iPhone. Plus where the camera was positioned made it sound muffled. It sounds a little middy, but the sound that I was getting was rather rectifier-y. 

I keep mine on the loose setting, as it unleashes the top end, and gives it way more volume. I find it funny that it really doesn't affect how the low end reacts, Just the top end.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 22, 2012)

Haha yeah I heard that  was that the 333 you said, or the 333xl?

EDIT: And also, I've seen that you can only preorder the infiniums... does this mean the infinium line hasn't quite been released yet?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 22, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> Haha yeah I heard that  was that the 333 you said, or the 333xl?
> 
> EDIT: And also, I've seen that you can only preorder the infiniums... does this mean the infinium line hasn't quite been released yet?



The 333 and 333XL are almost similar, excepts the 333 lacks features that I don't remember.


----------



## stevo1 (Jan 22, 2012)

yup the 333 regular. It lacks the XL feature, presence knob, and I believe a built in noise gate. And the regular comes with 6l6 stock, and the XL comes with el-34.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 22, 2012)

stevo1 said:


> yup the 333 regular. It lacks the XL feature, presence knob, and I believe a built in noise gate. And the regular comes with 6l6 stock, and the XL comes with el-34.



Correct about the noise gate, and its swappable to 6L6's.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 23, 2012)

Which tubes are better for a high-gain more modern metal? would 6L6's be fine?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> Which tubes are better for a high-gain more modern metal? would 6L6's be fine?



Uhhh...
LETS GO BACK TO DINGLE!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 23, 2012)

ello youtube, diggle-ear! <3

I feel as if 6L6's are maybe brighter?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> ello youtube, diggle-ear! <3
> 
> I feel as if 6L6's are maybe brighter?



Most likely so. 6L6's would be more scooped.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 23, 2012)

I've realized mids are a MUST when playing live... gotta cut through my other guitarist who likes to "think he has to be louder than me" even though I play leads.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> I've realized mids are a MUST when playing live... gotta cut through my other guitarist who likes to "think he has to be louder than me" even though I play leads.



Well, 6505's run on 6L6's, and they're usually mid-heavy, along with the Rectos.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 23, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well, 6505's run on 6L6's, and they're usually mid-heavy, along with the Rectos.



Dude thats perfect then! And I'm so happy, the dude who recorded us sent us back one of the final edits of our most mosh-pit-friendly songs


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> Dude thats perfect then! And I'm so happy, the dude who recorded us sent us back one of the final edits of our most mosh-pit-friendly songs


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 23, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>




Lol you crack me up  I will definitely post clips of whichever amp I get.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jan 23, 2012)

you can definitely get the inifiniums, they're not just pre-order
idk about the tri-recs

but the 6262 and 333xl are all over ebay.

and i seen a few that are at a staggeringly good price


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 23, 2012)

Bugera 6262I Infinium Guitar Amplifier Head at AmericanMusical.com

It says you can add to wishlist, add to card, and preorder... this makes no sense to me :c


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> Bugera 6262I Infinium Guitar Amplifier Head at AmericanMusical.com
> 
> It says you can add to wishlist, add to card, and preorder... this makes no sense to me :c



Wishlist, I'm not too sure...

Adding to cart is (I'm pretty sure) preordering it. I honestly thought they would be in stock by now, guess not.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 23, 2012)

It mentions something about being expected on the 17th of February.


----------



## onionofdoom (Jan 23, 2012)

The lead player in my band has a 6262 infinium, it sounds great! (i have a 6505+ 112) 
I'm actually really impressed with the bugera, I was pretty sceptical when he got it but it sounds pretty nice. I made all sorts of jokes about It setting on Fire or dying after 5 Days but its been pretty solid (unlike my 6505 Ironically which Is really messed up and is being sent back to peavey on thursday for repair/replacement)
Don't know if this helped but the bottom line is, get a bugera, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## onionofdoom (Jan 23, 2012)

Well I just posted a reply in the wrong thread! Sorry guys. FACEPALM.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 23, 2012)

I saw where it was supposed to be posted, but no worries, this has also contributed to his post aswell, thank you!


----------



## straightshreddd (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for this thread. I've been heavily considering Bugera lately and this helped alot. It's settled. I'm gettin' a 333xl Infinium 212. 


After Feb 1st of course.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 23, 2012)

Not a problem my good sir! I'm still debating on a 333XL head or a 6262 Head. I'm probably going to go for the 6262 to save me 50 bucks but it should still be great


----------



## straightshreddd (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah, either way sounds like a win. The extra features on the 333xl have me locked in though


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 23, 2012)

I know this sounds REALLY weird... but as helpful as the on-board noise gate could be... I'm one of those guys who like to have an external noise gate xD I like more pedals and stuff xD just to look fancy


----------



## pitbulltodd (Jan 23, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> I know this sounds REALLY weird... but as helpful as the on-board noise gate could be... I'm one of those guys who like to have an external noise gate xD I like more pedals and stuff xD just to look fancy


yep i'm the opposite. the less pedals the better. 333XL for me, all the way.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 23, 2012)

Well I'm on and off about it 

Just to be that guy... can it djent?


----------



## straightshreddd (Jan 24, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> I know this sounds REALLY weird... but as helpful as the on-board noise gate could be... I'm one of those guys who like to have an external noise gate xD I like more pedals and stuff xD just to look fancy


 
haha word. I feel you. To be completely honest, I don't expect the noise gate on the 333xl to be amazing(although I could be wrong as hell.) so I still plan on buying a decimator as well as a tubescreamer. Shit, I'm also finna replace the stock bugera speakers with some celestions as well as new tubes. 

However, I do agree with pitbulltodd. Mo' pedals, mo' problems.


----------



## straightshreddd (Jan 24, 2012)

Oh, and as far as djent is concerned, I wouldn't doubt it. Judging but Dingle's vids and other vids I've seen, it'll djent hard as fuck. (Those vids don't have djent riffs being played but the tone they achieve means that djent is possible.) Just scoop those mids. Check out Ola's comparison vid on youtube. He compares the 6262 to the 5150 II and they sound almost identical. I think that vid is the one that sold me. The 6262 has lots of power.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 24, 2012)

straightshreddd said:


> haha word. I feel you. To be completely honest, I don't expect the noise gate on the 333xl to be amazing(although I could be wrong as hell.) so I still plan on buying a decimator as well as a tubescreamer. Shit, I'm also finna replace the stock bugera speakers with some celestions as well as new tubes.
> 
> However, I do agree with pitbulltodd. Mo' pedals, mo' problems.



You must be getting a combo I'm assuming? I'm getting a head 

I'm not a huge "djent" fanatic, but I'm starting a project with my friend and we have REALLY groovy/tight guitars


----------



## straightshreddd (Jan 24, 2012)

Bugera 6262 vs. Peavey 5150 II - Metal shootout - YouTube


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 24, 2012)

straightshreddd said:


> Bugera 6262 vs. Peavey 5150 II - Metal shootout - YouTube



Oh yeah I've seen this  they are pretty close!


----------



## straightshreddd (Jan 24, 2012)

[QUOTE\]You must be getting a combo I'm assuming? I'm getting a head 

I'm not a huge "djent" fanatic, but I'm starting a project with my friend and we have REALLY groovy/tight guitars[/QUOTE]


Yeah, I like tightness and no feedback/noise even in my combos. 

And yeah, man. I think you're good to go. The 6262 seems pretty tight. The external gate should make it even tighter and boost will give it extra oomph.


EDIT: Balls. quote fail.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 24, 2012)

straightshreddd said:


> [QUOTE\]You must be getting a combo I'm assuming? I'm getting a head
> 
> I'm not a huge "djent" fanatic, but I'm starting a project with my friend and we have REALLY groovy/tight guitars


 

Yeah, I like tightness and no feedback/noise even in my combos. 

And yeah, man. I think you're good to go. The 6262 seems pretty tight. The external gate should make it even tighter and boost will give it extra oomph.


EDIT: Balls. quote fail.[/QUOTE]

Indeed a quote fail  and my friend is hooking me up with an Ibanez TS808 AND ISP Decimator. Its going to save me $300


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 29, 2012)

And are you guys sure they are out yet? On both Zzsounds.com and AmericanMusical, it says the 6262 Infinium are coming soon.


----------



## Shadows (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey guys, I guess I'm joining this thread^^


> And are you guys sure they are out yet? On both Zzsounds.com and AmericanMusical, it says the 6262 Infinium are coming soon.


BUGERA 6262 INFINIUM - Thomann sterreich on Thomann they're already out! I'm also deciding either between the 6262-212 or the 333xl, but since the 333xl isn't available over here it's probably gonna be the 6262-212.


EDIT: Which Tubescreamer would you guys get along with the 6262/333xl?

-Maxon OD808
-Bad Monkey
-Hardwire CM-2 Tube OD
-IBANEZ TS9


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 30, 2012)

Shadows said:


> Hey guys, I guess I'm joining this thread^^
> BUGERA 6262 INFINIUM - Thomann sterreich on Thomann they're already out! I'm also deciding either between the 6262-212 or the 333xl, but since the 333xl isn't available over here it's probably gonna be the 6262-212.



I don't think its available in the US yet. The store he wants to buy from says The 17th of next month.

And read more of this thread to determine which one you want. We delved into this topic. 



> Which Tubescreamer would you guys get along with the 6262/333xl?
> 
> -Maxon OD808
> -Bad Monkey
> ...



If I were to choose, it would be the Maxon OD808, but ask around more here. The TS9 and OD808 are the most popular ones and do the job for most people very well.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 30, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I don't think its available in the US yet. The store he wants to buy from says The 17th of next month.
> 
> And read more of this thread to determine which one you want. We delved into this topic.
> 
> ...



We've gotten to into detail with this... it should almost be stickied xD

So should I wait until it comes into the states and is available on their site before buying, or should I just hit "add to cart"? I've been waiting until the 1st so I can get the 3 year free warranty


----------



## Shadows (Jan 30, 2012)

> And read more of this thread to determine which one you want. We delved into this topic.


I clearly wrote, that it's gonna be the 6262^^



> If I were to choose, it would be the Maxon OD808, but ask around more here. The TS9 and OD808 are the most popular ones and do the job for most people very well.



Yep, you're right, probably gonna be the best choice since it's brutal from what I heard, I just got messed up with all the other ones. 



> We've gotten to into detail with this... it should almost be stickied xD


Not in this thread I suppose. I kinda read like 70% of that other thread but they never mentioned the bugera 6262 directly, so I thought about asking over here.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 30, 2012)

Not in this thread I suppose. I kinda read like 70% of that other thread but they never mentioned the bugera 6262 directly, so I thought about asking over here.

Was just being silly haha. but yeah I'd go with the maxon or Ibanez. I'm actually getting an Ibanez od808 myself


----------



## Shadows (Jan 30, 2012)

> Was just being silly haha. but yeah I'd go with the maxon or Ibanez. I'm actually getting an Ibanez od808 myself



I think the sticky would be a nice idea though, you guys covered some useful info about the bugeras in this thread. It helped me a lot!^^

The only thing I don't like about dingle is, that altough he denies being a behringer 'employee' (which I 100% believe), he's putting bugera all over other amps and doesn't even mention 'the amp that the 6262 is supposed to be a clone of'. Don't get me wrong, I love Bugeras and I know the tone is fuckin ownage. (I'm getting one for sure ^^) but he has that 'salesman' feeling really. His videos are informative and nice sounding^^ and I love watching them.

He actually made me change my mind and get the 6262 (hopefully I can trade my Vypyr!) and he's a down to earth person too!

cheers guys!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 30, 2012)

Shadows said:


> I think the sticky would be a nice idea though, you guys covered some useful info about the bugeras in this thread. It helped me a lot!^^
> 
> The only thing I don't like about dingle is, that altough he denies being a behringer 'employee' (which I 100% believe), he's putting bugera all over other amps and doesn't even mention 'the amp that the 6262 is supposed to be a clone of'. Don't get me wrong, I love Bugeras and I know the tone is fuckin ownage. (I'm getting one for sure ^^) but he has that 'salesman' feeling really. His videos are informative and nice sounding^^ and I love watching them.
> 
> ...



The thing I don't like about him is how simple his answers are. For example I once saw a comment on his video and it said something like "Hey man, great reviews you opened my eyes to Bugera still debating on a 6262 or 6260 any advice?"

and he'd say something like "6262."
without a reason, or without any backup

Like once I asked if the song in the beginning of one of his intro videos was with the bugera 6262 because I thought it sounded nice.

all he had to say was "no."


----------



## Shadows (Jan 31, 2012)

Yeah i know what you mean. I once asked him too about peaveys and he was like: bugeras are 100% better, just cause...


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 31, 2012)

Shadows said:


> Yeah i know what you mean. I once asked him too about peaveys and he was like: bugeras are 100% better, just cause...



Yeah, not trying to shit-talk the guy... he should just be... more professional?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 31, 2012)

I know he's a cool guy and all, but I see where y'all are going at. 

No to mention he always wears a bugera shirt and sweater, and used to always start off his videos with what looked like an advert for them. 

Nonetheless, he's good for seeing what the amps are capable of, since he very rarely uses post production.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 31, 2012)

^True

Any idea on when I should order this amp? wait for it to become available? or order on the 1st?


----------



## Genome (Jan 31, 2012)

Instead of bumping my own thread.

Any of you had any experience with the TriRec?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 31, 2012)

Sadly, only the people that went to Winter NAMM 2011/2012 and MusikMesse 2011 have.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 31, 2012)

I watched a youtube demo. I have my mind set on the 6262 and an getting without a doubt, but watching that actually changed my mind... until I saw the price tag.


----------



## purpledc (Jan 31, 2012)

straightshreddd said:


> haha word. I feel you. To be completely honest, I don't expect the noise gate on the 333xl to be amazing(although I could be wrong as hell.) so I still plan on buying a decimator as well as a tubescreamer. Shit, I'm also finna replace the stock bugera speakers with some celestions as well as new tubes.
> 
> However, I do agree with pitbulltodd. Mo' pedals, mo' problems.




This makes no sense to me. Why would you buy a bugera and then replace the tubes and the speakers? Why not just buy a better amp that you dont have to mod? I get it dont get me wrong, bugeras look like a good deal on paper but I think they are for guys who play in their bedroom and are on a budget and just want somthing close to what the amp is copying. But seriously after a full retube of quality tubes and swapping even one speaker to a celestion and you could have a new peavey. I would suggest you guys considering these bugera amps to consider a peavey. They are higher quality products and they can be had for cheap. 

Call zzounds. I got a peavey 6534+ from them for $840 It was brand new in the box and it wasnt a blem. You simply call them and ask what their best price is. Normally they will knock a good amount of money off the product. 

I totally understand wanting to save money. Hell im always looking for a good deal on great gear. Thats kinda why I play carvin guitars. But saving a dollar today doesnt mean shit if it means you have to spend 20 later on because you bought a piece of shit. I cant tell you how many times I settled on a piece of gear and telling myself I was saving money only to have the unit die and then me not only being out the money for the piece of shit but I end up buying the expensive piece so I dont go through the same ordeal. Bottom line Is I know it sucks to wait but sometimes it just doesnt pay in the long run to get the cheap imitation. Bugera is owned by behringer. They are NOTORIOUS for putting out products that are of inferior quality. Not to mention that the resale on the amp is gonna be shit. And even their proprietary INFINIUM circuit. Do you guys really think its a good idea to have all that extra crap wired into your tone circuit? There are plenty of better deals to be had on these amps. Im sorry, im not trying to hate. I just know what its like to get fucked on piece of gear and im trying to help others out since ive been there.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 31, 2012)

purpledc said:


> This makes no sense to me. Why would you buy a bugera and then replace the tubes and the speakers? Why not just buy a better amp that you dont have to mod? I get it dont get me wrong, bugeras look like a good deal on paper but I think they are for guys who play in their bedroom and are on a budget and just want somthing close to what the amp is copying. But seriously after a full retube of quality tubes and swapping even one speaker to a celestion and you could have a new peavey. I would suggest you guys considering these bugera amps to consider a peavey. They are higher quality products and they can be had for cheap.
> 
> Call zzounds. I got a peavey 6534+ from them for $840 It was brand new in the box and it wasnt a blem. You simply call them and ask what their best price is. Normally they will knock a good amount of money off the product.
> 
> I totally understand wanting to save money. Hell im always looking for a good deal on great gear. Thats kinda why I play carvin guitars. But saving a dollar today doesnt mean shit if it means you have to spend 20 later on because you bought a piece of shit. I cant tell you how many times I settled on a piece of gear and telling myself I was saving money only to have the unit die and then me not only being out the money for the piece of shit but I end up buying the expensive piece so I dont go through the same ordeal. Bottom line Is I know it sucks to wait but sometimes it just doesnt pay in the long run to get the cheap imitation. Bugera is owned by behringer. They are NOTORIOUS for putting out products that are of inferior quality. Not to mention that the resale on the amp is gonna be shit. And even their proprietary INFINIUM circuit. Do you guys really think its a good idea to have all that extra crap wired into your tone circuit? There are plenty of better deals to be had on these amps. Im sorry, im not trying to hate. I just know what its like to get fucked on piece of gear and im trying to help others out since ive been there.



Thanks man this is actually making me reconsider. I Really want a 6505 though... I'm just trying to get a 6505 and a new axe


----------



## purpledc (Jan 31, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> Thanks man this is actually making me reconsider. I Really want a 6505 though... I'm just trying to get a 6505 and a new axe




Dude the 6505 is a great amp. And that is the reason bugera copied it. If you have to make a compromise somewhere I think it should be the guitar. I feel this way because Korea has come a long way in recent years in making good guitars. And with the high quality hardware being put on korean guitars they are putting out some really great playing instruments for the working musician. I dont feel amps have come that far in china. you have a couple factories that are pumping out reliable products but I still think korea makes a better guitar than china makes an amp. I almost got sucked into bugera myself. I went to 4 different dealers to try some of their amps. I came home and saved my money after every dealer recommended that I get a peavey. Theres really not much more money in it for them to sell a peavey over a bugera. And 3 of the 4 would have to of ordered me the peayey I wanted while the bugeras they had plenty of. That was enough for me. I went back a week later to pick up some strings and the bugera I was going to buy was on the sales floor still. Only now it wasnt working.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 31, 2012)

Damn :/ I mean my spending range right now is only 600-700. I was looking at an LTD H-351 that looks really nice, but I only have a line 6 halfstack... our last show I noticed how bad my tone was :/ sure the guitar might sound better... but I definitely want something that'll make my tone sound exactly how I'd like it.


----------



## pitbulltodd (Jan 31, 2012)

dave reeves aka dingle has an endorsement with bugera. he has a video letting everyone know that but the endorsement wasn't his until recently so a lot of the videos he did in the past were before he recieved the endorsement. his cd "south of sheol" was not recorded with a bugera or any other amp. the whole thing was recorded with an eleven rack. that being said in my opinion bugera's metal tones can compete with heads that cost 2 to 3 times as much and thats with the stock tubes. there cabs on the other hand suck. i'll own a 333XL in the very near future if i don't get an eleven rack.


----------



## straightshreddd (Jan 31, 2012)

purpledc said:


> This makes no sense to me. Why would you buy a bugera and then replace the tubes and the speakers? Why not just buy a better amp that you dont have to mod? I get it dont get me wrong, bugeras look like a good deal on paper but I think they are for guys who play in their bedroom and are on a budget and just want somthing close to what the amp is copying. But seriously after a full retube of quality tubes and swapping even one speaker to a celestion and you could have a new peavey. I would suggest you guys considering these bugera amps to consider a peavey. They are higher quality products and they can be had for cheap.
> 
> Call zzounds. I got a peavey 6534+ from them for $840 It was brand new in the box and it wasnt a blem. You simply call them and ask what their best price is. Normally they will knock a good amount of money off the product.
> 
> I totally understand wanting to save money. Hell im always looking for a good deal on great gear. Thats kinda why I play carvin guitars. But saving a dollar today doesnt mean shit if it means you have to spend 20 later on because you bought a piece of shit. I cant tell you how many times I settled on a piece of gear and telling myself I was saving money only to have the unit die and then me not only being out the money for the piece of shit but I end up buying the expensive piece so I dont go through the same ordeal. Bottom line Is I know it sucks to wait but sometimes it just doesnt pay in the long run to get the cheap imitation. Bugera is owned by behringer. They are NOTORIOUS for putting out products that are of inferior quality. Not to mention that the resale on the amp is gonna be shit. And even their proprietary INFINIUM circuit. Do you guys really think its a good idea to have all that extra crap wired into your tone circuit? There are plenty of better deals to be had on these amps. Im sorry, im not trying to hate. I just know what its like to get fucked on piece of gear and im trying to help others out since ive been there.


 

Woah, woah, woah. lol Let's just take a minute to breathe here, man. I feel like you wanna kick me square in the nuts. 

I own a 6505+ head as well as a Mesa 412 cab. I dig the tones but I'm not about it as much because 1. I like good clean tones for jazz and the 6505+ doesn't cut it 2. I'm not playing shows and live in a 3 bedroom apt with 8 other people(I'm Puerto Rican and am not rich at all. lol) so all that power is pointless and it's a bitch to lug around. 

On another note, I love and am constantly searching for that perfect tone so yeah I wanna change tubes and speakers. People change tubes on high end amps all the time... I don't see what's so dumb or weird about that, man. Not tryin' to be a douche, but Hey-Zeus Kreestoh, broseph. lol


P.S. I don't have enough posts to post a FS ad for my 6505+ or Mesa cab but it is for sale. PM's are welcome. 


Mods, let me know if that's breaking the rules. I'll take that last sentence out asap if it is.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 31, 2012)

He was trash talking (sort of but not really) the Bugera


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 31, 2012)

At this rate, we'll never figure out which amp you're gonna get.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 31, 2012)

Me? Yeah now I'm having doubts :/ I mean I could always TRY and go for the standard 6505... but it has less EQ options. one thing I was impressed about was:

Peavey :: 6505®

click "media" at the bottom, and the clean demo... such a nice tone


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Jan 31, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> At this rate, we'll never figure out which amp you're gonna get.



You're _still_ debating over this? 

Look, here it is:

-Better cleans, reverb = 6262

-Slightly more aggressive tone (not as clean), resonance knob = 6505+

That's really the bottom line, as I see it. Price isn't much of a factor unless you don't want to buy used, and build quality is only an issue if you're looking at one of the first generation Bugeras. The 6260 and the regular 5150/6505 are only options if you don't mind sharing EQ for both channels.

If all else fails, flip a coin or something.  Or buy me a 5150 2x12 combo- those things are the best!


----------



## straightshreddd (Jan 31, 2012)

Yeah, trills. But I want a Bugera combo and want it to perform at it's best so I found the reply to be a little... Unecessary. lol But, yeah. Dude, if you primarily play high gain metal then you need to weigh out the pro/cons. The 6505+ is built like a tank and has excellent distorted tones with an overdrive pedal. The cleans, from my experience, lack depth and character and are kinda weak. If you don't play much cleans and want a reputable/serious metal amp. Go for a Peavey. If you want bang for your buck and versatility, Bugera. My boy has the non-infinium 333xl and it's very legit. He's had it for a few years now and it still sounds great. It's the whole package for a good deal. The 6505 might be slightly more fierce in the gain department so if you want all-out saturated, crazy high gain stuff then it might be more your type.

I would recommend the Bugera as it seems like a good deal but it all comes down to what you want, man.



EDIT: This all applies to iraisethedead's response.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 31, 2012)

straightshreddd said:


> Yeah, trills. But I want a Bugera combo and want it to perform at it's best so I found the reply to be a little... Unecessary. lol But, yeah. Dude, if you primarily play high gain metal then you need to weigh out the pro/cons. The 6505+ is built like a tank and has excellent distorted tones with an overdrive pedal. The cleans, from my experience, lack depth and character and are kinda weak. If you don't play much cleans and want a reputable/serious metal amp. Go for a Peavey. If you want bang for your buck and versatility, Bugera. My boy has the non-infinium 333xl and it's very legit. He's had it for a few years now and it still sounds great. It's the whole package for a good deal. The 6505 might be slightly more fierce in the gain department so if you want all-out saturated, crazy high gain stuff then it might be more your type.
> 
> I would recommend the Bugera as it seems like a good deal but it all comes down to what you want, man.
> 
> ...



Thanks man! This also helped


----------



## straightshreddd (Jan 31, 2012)

No problem, man.


----------



## Shadows (Feb 1, 2012)

The thing is, not everyone can afford a 6505, so there are other options and one of them is getting a 6262/333XL/333...

I understand, that a product from Peavey will be more durable/ have better quality and saving money for that certain product is the better way, but if I was down to that, I'd be saving money till next year. Everything expensiver than let's say 400,- euros (~530 $) is out of my price range. I cannot afford an amp like the 6505 112 now. My only option will probably be the 6262, since there isn't anything so cheap as Bugeras amps that could compete with a 6505.

Also if I'll be buying the 6262, I'd be out of money anyways. There's no room for improvements and fancy new speakers. The reason I'm about to give up my Vypyr is because I cannot afford a 170,- expensive pedal to go with it. 

I think there are other people over here too with the same thoughts and reasons.
Besides that, Bugera amps sound f-in awesome.


----------



## Rick (Feb 1, 2012)

straightshreddd said:


> (I'm Puerto Rican and am not rich at all. lol)



What the hell?


----------



## straightshreddd (Feb 1, 2012)

Rick said:


> What the hell?


 

haha It's true, man. Yeah, I'm stereotyping myself but when it's true, it's true. lol


----------



## Shadows (Feb 2, 2012)

> haha It's true, man. Yeah, I'm stereotyping myself but when it's true, it's true. lol


Spoken like a baws!^^


----------



## OrangeKrushMN (Oct 1, 2013)

Alright.

I have the 6262 Infinium. I run it with an orange 4x12 with the vintage 30's. I run a maxon overdrive and a sonic maximizer in the effects loop. My amps eq is set to; bass - 7. Mids - 4. Highs - 6. Gain - 6.5. Presence - 5.5. The knobs on my maxon are at no drive, full balance, and the tone set to 3 o'clock. The low contour on my bugera is at 3 o'clock and the process at noon. I use a schecter Damien elite solo with emg him buckets and I have the greatest tone I ever had. I recently played a show with this setup, and when we mic'd my amp up, all I turned my gain down to about 4.5, my highs to around 4 and my presence to 3. Every other guitar player was blown away at how punchy my tone was after I mic'd up. Hell, the guy doing sound said I had probably the best tone of the night. And this is pitted against a mesa triple rec and a vht pitbull all using my cab as well. You won't regret buying this amp. I promise you.


----------



## exarchangel (Oct 1, 2013)

Get the 6262 infinium. I Run it through a traynor 4x12 with vintage 30s and get WICKED tones. I've A/B'd against a 6505+ with it, and it's just as good. The cleans can be VERY nice if you just switch to the neck pickup and toss a light delay on.

The reverb on the amp isn't my favorite, and the tubes it comes with are cheap, I tossed JJ powertubes and preamp tubes in it, and it sounds amazing. I actually took the bugera nameplate off the head and people regularily compliment me on my tone and ask which amp I'm using....When I answer bugera they're generally confused.

Never had a reliability issue with the amp, but then again I don't throw or treat my equipment like shit at gigs.


The original 6262s were garbage and had tons o issues. The infinium I own has none, sounds amazing. 


DARE TO BE DIFFERENT.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 2, 2013)

Holy shit, I remember this thread. 

But yeah, don't think the over-1-year necrobump was necessary.


----------



## exarchangel (Oct 2, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Holy shit, I remember this thread.
> 
> But yeah, don't think the over-1-year necrobump was necessary.




oh wow i didn't realize how old this was


----------



## WarMachine (Oct 2, 2013)

v v


----------



## WarMachine (Oct 2, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Holy shit, I remember this thread.
> 
> But yeah, don't think the over-1-year necrobump was necessary.


Wonder if his Blew-gera took a dump on him yet  i kid, i kid, hopefully the OP has a good amp by now


----------

